

Gist Design Update - bencevans
https://github.com/blog/1850-gist-design-update

======
simonw
I love gists, but I'd find them a whole bunch more useful if I could create
private gists that were attached to an organisation. It would turn gists in to
an outstanding internal company snippets library and pastebin.

I've also seen companies discourage their employees from using private gists
for company code because the access control ends up tied to the individual
user and not the company, which causes ownership problems when employees
leave.

~~~
purephase
It's the main reason we can't use it. Org gists would be great.

~~~
X-Istence
It's one of the things I love about Gitlab, you can have a per-project gists
like page!

------
Daiz
One thing I wish I had with gists is the ability to drag & drop images into
(markdown) documents like you can do when writing issues, comments or such on
the site proper. There are quite a few people who like using Gist as a simple
writing platform (me included), but ironically all the other places to write
text on GitHub work better for that due to the ease of image uploading &
embedding in them.

Now that I think of it, Markdown preview would also be quite nice to have for
Gist. That's yet another thing the site proper has over Gist for writing. It
seems that there's even the ability to preview .md files in your repo when
editing them in the browser (though you can't upload images here either), that
would be great to have for Gist too.

------
reledi
Glad to see Gists being improved again. Thanks GitHub!

